# damn



## south syde dobe (Feb 5, 2010)

This little flash someone made on the mainsite makes me laugh but I have no idea why http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3163965/#cid:25003172


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay


----------



## Marietta (Feb 5, 2010)

Well... that was a little... odd. XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Weak.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 5, 2010)

Meh. It was alright.


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Random curse words...umm ok 0-o.


----------



## Russ (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw it a while ago. Its ok though I don't subscribe to the swearing = funny style.

I found this funnier tbh.


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Russ said:


> Saw it a while ago. Its ok though I don't subscribe to the swearing = funny style.
> 
> I found this funnier tbh.



lol monster in box


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 5, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol monster in box



lol there is a monster...in meh pants


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol there is a monster...in meh pants



Seems to happen a lot around here


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

What are you, 12?


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What are you, 12?



Who me?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What are you, 12?



You know I just clicked on your sig...wtf did you do to him? :O


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You know I just clicked on your sig...wtf did you do to him? :O


Apparently that Gight thread.  I never talked to the guy who pm'd me before.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 5, 2010)

Cerberus is the only one who makes good flash movies.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 5, 2010)

L4D2


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 5, 2010)

It amused me, too.
But stupid shit _everything_ usually does.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 5, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> It amused me, too.
> But stupid shit _everything_ usually does.



I guess I'm in the same boat...I dun know shit, we gonna keep movin


----------

